
YouTube suspends Cody's Lab for making video about homemade gunpowder - sillysaurus3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1GH2FEIe-Q
======
wand3r
wow, he should be commended not only for his awesome scientific content but
for keeping such a level head and taking what many would consider as an unfair
sanction pretty well. I for one would be a lot angrier and perceive this as
totally unfair and arbitrary. kudos to him

~~~
d2xdy2
Right after having his wrist slapped, for some abnoxious reason.

It’s really strange to see people who are genuinely interested in knowledge
and sharing a learning experience get shut down.

It also is just upsetting because Cody’s Lab contains so much interesting
material.

------
joejerryronnie
Seeing as I can still watch kids make backyard flamethrowers and attempt to
break bottles over their heads, it's interesting that this is where YouTube
chooses to make a stand. Is this politically motivated, i.e. pro-gun control?
If so, that is not good. The last thing I want my tech companies deciding is
what constitutes free speech. This huge anti-Silicon Valley backlash has very
dangerous unintended consequences.

~~~
King-Aaron
> Is this politically motivated, i.e. pro-gun control?

I like how this seems to be framed as something negative

~~~
bhhaskin
Censorship is always negative.

~~~
ogdoad
There is a point behind prohibiting "just about everyone" from having access
to easy gunpowder. Consider how "just about everyone" includes anything from
anti-social prankers to vengeful people with no concern for collateral, to
plain `terrorists`.

~~~
bhhaskin
Gunpowder isn't some super secret formula. Anyone with basic chemistry
knowledge can make it. I remember kids making it in high school chemistry
class to make a black powder rocket.

------
olliej
This is the kind of thing I expected after they started the “don’t be
terrible” policy following dbag looking for dead people.

I think the better option would be to allow advertisers to have an ability to
blacklist certain channels completely. But given the quality of web ads maybe
that would not be sufficient?

I assume they now have a policy banning “how to make a bomb in 3 easy steps”
but the phrasing of the rule necessarily captures “I made gunpowder at home to
do science”

